# Needing a home ASAP



## MakeShift Heart (Sep 12, 2009)

so here's the deal.

I moved in with this family in Leonard Texas and was told that they had rescued this beautiful dog. I was told if I could get a job she could be mine by their daughter but apparently the parents have other ideas and want to rehome her. The reason is because she came to them as a stray, apparently the 9 year old boy brought her home and well they just can't take care of her. The mom is out of work right now because of back surgery, the dad only makes enough money to feed the family and that's it. So they just really can't afford to take care of her, and I'm required to stay home and take care of the house and mom because she's totally limited to what she can and can't do and will probably be this way for a while.

We can't exactly ship her to anyone so if you want her just PM me and I will give you my number if you have questions. Must be within the texas area so that you can pick her up (unless you don't mind driving from another state to get her).

I'm posting this in hopes that maybe someone with GOOD knowledge of dogs and how to care for them will get her because I really don't want her going to just anyone .


----------

